# Enrichir le choix des rappels d'alarme iCal ?



## M. Paul (23 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis embêté avec iCal au niveau du peu de choix des rappel des alarmes :
- 2 heures
- 1 jour
- 1 semaines

Si on souhaite 12 heures ou 3 jours, on fait comment ?
Dans le temps, avec Palm Desktop c'était plus souple 

Un fichier de préférences à modifier quelque part ?


Si vous savez Merci pour le coup de pouce !
PAul


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2011)

Je ne comprends pas.... on peut mettre ce qu'on veut, non?







Tu choisis minutes, heures ou jour, avant ou après, et tu entres un nombre.

Ca peut donc être 3 heures avant, ou 53 minutes après, ....


----------



## M. Paul (23 Janvier 2011)

Oui on fait ce qu'on veut pour les heures d'alarme.
Mais malheureusement pas pour les rappels (une fois l'alarme déclenchée donc) !&#8230;
:rateau:

On ne peut pas se faire rappeler quand on veut&#8230;
On a un choix limité.


----------



## M. Paul (24 Janvier 2011)

Je veux dire que dans ce choix là de rappel, j'aimerais bien quelque chose entre 2 heures et 1 jour :rose:


----------



## M. Paul (26 Janvier 2011)

Donc c'est pas possible ?...
:rose:


----------



## M. Paul (31 Janvier 2011)

Ben non ça ne doit pas être possible dans notre monde Macintosh parfait.
:rateau:


----------

